#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Founder's HUB >  >  Looking for Start up funding...

## Shana

Hey guys,

Does anybody here know of any organizations or companies funding the start ups of undergrads right now?
It would be a great help to get the info of such organizations.

----------


## Neo

> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anybody here know of any organizations or companies funding the start ups of undergrads right now?
> It would be a great help to get the info of such organizations.


You can participate in Startup event. 

Startup weekend
Venture Frontier Lanka
John Keells X
Hemas Slingshot are few of them.

Other than that there are consultancy firms who will help you find investment for your great idea

First Trust Consultancy (First Trust Consultancy - Debt Management & Business consultancy Services)
Saltglobal (SALT BUSINESS SCHOOL Sri Lanka)

Trust this information is helpful to you.

----------


## Shamee

> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anybody here know of any organizations or companies funding the start ups of undergrads right now?
> It would be a great help to get the info of such organizations.


There are more hackathons happening now. If you pitch a nice idea in them and if you are selected, then some organizations may found for your idea. Visit https://hackathons.lk/ for more details about hackathons.

----------


## harshanas

> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anybody here know of any organizations or companies funding the start ups of undergrads right now?
> It would be a great help to get the info of such organizations.


If you don't have a company and still you are a newbie to the tech scene, then Hackathons are the best way to get funding because if you pitch your idea correctly, most probably you'll get chances to get funding and lots of other opportunities. And remember you don't need to win a hackathon to get funding. Sometimes the connections built up in the hackathon will lead you to your goal. 

As @Inthuja said, visit Hackathons.lk to find the latest hackathons  :Wink:

----------


## Shana

Thank you guys, great help!

----------


## Arthifac

I can fund how much you need and what is the startup can u email me the details [email protected] 
Note - I already funding to 12 ecomerce websites in srilanka

----------


## Shana

> I can fund how much you need and what is the startup can u email me the details [email protected] 
> Note - I already funding to 12 ecomerce websites in srilanka


That's pretty awesome. Actually it's needed for my friend. I'll let him know of your willingness.

----------


## Beacon

> I can fund how much you need and what is the startup can u email me the details [email protected] 
> Note - I already funding to 12 ecomerce websites in srilanka


That's impressive! Can you tell us more about your investment portfolio and vertical that you are investing? Maybe, i can refer few startup's actually having traction's and looking investment.

----------

